# Where is my standard vga adapter ?



## jaboyle0 (Oct 19, 2007)

I recently posted the below and got some great responses which i am very happy with thanks , But i dont think i made it clear

" before i start any of the games included in the halflife 2 orange box from steam it tells me " update your driver software as it could cause problems ". my dirver is the ' radeon series 9600 ' . It gave me a link in which i found my driver and downloaded the software. It then told me it could not continue as I do not have '.net framework 2.0 ' and so i set of on the web and downloaded this. Then it told me to carry on the process i must be using a standard vga adapter ? this is where im stuck ? please help me anyone !! thanks for reading ! "

After i downloaded the dotnet framework 2.0 then whilst installing it and error message saying "inf error" soon followed by another error saying " to carry on the installation with this software please use your standard vga adapter and try again " ???? this is where im stuck . please help me . Im not amazing on comuters so if u post which will be greatly appreciated, please tell me how to get to where i need 2 get 2 if u no wot i meen ? 

thanks for reading ! have a great day


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

ok man your standard vga adapter is basically your integrated "on-board graphics" that come on your motherboard. do you have a video card installed? because if you dont and your trying to run something that is even remotely graphics hungry it probably wont be able to. do you have the latest drivers?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you even have .net framework 1.1 installed?if not i doubt 2.0 would install.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats a strange error for installing .net frame work, are you download this from MS?

Run MS update,select custom, then look in software optional and install all the .netframe work. You should then run msupdate again and install all critical updates as the are critical updates for all versions of .net framework


----------



## jaboyle0 (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks for the help but when i am told to download dot net framework 2.0 or later ,,,, whilst installing it , it says u must be usuing ur stadard vga adapter? im using a radeon 9600 series? does this help


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

OK, download .net framwork here

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=0856EACB-4362-4B0D-8EDD-AAB15C5E04F5&displaylang=en

Restart the computer tapping F8 and choose vga mode then install .netframework, reboot normally and see if it works


----------

